
Gource – a software version control visualization tool - mjswensen
http://gource.io/
======
hex13
Used it. But although overall idea is good (I'm a fan of code visualization,
source code mining etc.) I had problems to really get anything useful from
Gource. Animations looked beautiful but had I really understood better project
which I worked on? Not really. It showed me just figures of people that shot
laser beams into files. I learned Who and When edited which File - but it was
all - it didn't me any more edition patterns or insights.

------
hex13
nonetheless I think this tool could be awesome for presentational purposes
(but not as awesome when comes to project analysis).

